# How to clean tarnished silver?



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I found an old Western show bridal at a friends house thats absolutely beautiful! It has tons of silver with really neat gold horse inlays. They said if I wanted to clean it up I could take it. The leather cleaned up nice and is in great shape, but is their anything at home I could use to get the tarnish off of the silver? I hate to have to go buy some if there's something lying around I could use.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If it is sterling, the best thing to use that is non-abrasive is a pink eraser.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I used that blue cream for cleaning silverware I got for $6 or so in Walmart. But I don't remember the name.  smrobs advised it to me while back, so hopefully she'll post here as well.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The eraser, or the walmart cream, then a soft flannel cloth & rub the snot out of it. Careful not to get any of that cream on the leather, if cream is what you are using. Stains the leather.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I've actually used gel toothpaste, a bit of water, and some scrubbing and had good results with it.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

A cream silver cleaner - use a small amount on a rag and be careful not to get it on the leather. You might even want to tape off the leather as close as you can around the silver. Post a picture of before and after! I'd love to see it!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My favorite silver polish is Wenol, does the best job of anything I've tried over the years.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Tread carefully here. Some "silvers" are an ultra thin layer of plating over an alloy. Sometimes what is seen is the darker alloy. Anything abrasive with remove even more of the plating. Who made the bridle? Any pics of the silver?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> I've actually used gel toothpaste, a bit of water, and some scrubbing and had good results with it.


Never tried toothpaste with silver stuff, but it works like a hot **** for cleaning diamonds. Seen this used at a jewelry store, I clean my wedding ring diamond with it. Sparkle city!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I got a tub of Weiman silver cream at Wal-mart. It was like $6 for a fairly good sized tub. It doesn't have any of the harsh chemicals that many other tarnish removers have.
Weiman - Silver Cream | Silver Polish

What I did was scrubbed it onto the silver with an old soft toothbrush, then after rinsing it off, I buffed it with a nice soft washcloth.

It took my Dad's old silver show bridle/breastcollar set from completely black and grungy due to tarnish and transformed it into this VV


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> My favorite silver polish is Wenol, does the best job of anything I've tried over the years.


I'll second the Wenol. I've only used their regular all-purpose metal polish in the red box, but they do make one especially for silver.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> I got a tub of Weiman silver cream at Wal-mart. It was like $6 for a fairly good sized tub. It doesn't have any of the harsh chemicals that many other tarnish removers have.
> Weiman - Silver Cream | Silver Polish


Yep, that's the one. I cleaned silver on my saddle - worked very well.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I also use toothpaste on all my show tack. I just smear it on, let it sit, then take a wet toothbrush, and get to work. 
Afterwards, I'll buff it really well with a soft cloth, and it's brand new looking again.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I used my husbands dremmel. (or howver you spell it) I put on a soft pad and then dremmeled the silver polish off. You have to be really careful not to spin it too fast though or you'll burn the silver...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Most silversmiths will tell you that toothpaste and baking soda is bad for Sterling. It is an abrasive and will ruin it over time.

You can also get a jewelry polishing cloth.


----------

